# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Spray your bait with WD-40 ?

## Justin Case

Snip,

_Attract fish. When sprayed on fishing bait, WD-40 covers up the scent of human hands on the bait to better lure fish, according to USA Today. The WD-40 Company receives hundreds of letters from consumers confirming this use, but prefers not to promote WD-40 as a fishing lure since the petroleum-based product could potentially pollute rivers and streams, damaging the ecosystem._

http://www.wackyuses.com/wd40.html

----------


## Camp10

My uncle has been doing this for 20 years now.  I hadnt really noticed him catching more fish than me the times we fished together but it is his "trick".

----------


## Rick

And the fish he catches never squeak or rust!!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Upside-hooks don't rust
Downside-fish slide off hooks
I think I will try it, altho I do believe that fish will hit a moving rock if they are feeding. Gum wrapper around a bare hook even works.

----------


## Justin Case

> Gum wrapper around a bare hook even works.


Hmm,  Thats a good idea !   Flashy lure ,,   :Smile:

----------


## tipacanoe

I hope people keep it out of our drinking water, it's bad enough now, w/o the WD-40.  It would be a shame to see people putting it in the few pristine waters that are left.

----------


## Justin Case

> I hope people keep it out of our drinking water, it's bad enough now, w/o the WD-40.  It would be a shame to see people putting it in the few pristine waters that are left.


Just think of the Pollution a Motor Boat adds to the water ,,

----------


## tipacanoe

We still have a lot of waters here, where you can't use a motor, even electric, not to mention the small trout streams that are all over.  Just don't think it should be done, just my opinion.

----------


## skunkkiller

human spit is a fish lure that work just spit on your bait every time you cast it out it works been doing it for over 40 years now think I read it in sports afield or outdoor life

----------


## p moore

I think they prefer Levi Garret over plain spit. 

I have tried the WD-40 many times. Don't know if it works. Sometimes they just won't bite anything. 

Paul

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Whether WD-40 or spitting on yours hook works is totally dependendent on how you hold your mouth.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I hope people keep it out of our drinking water, it's bad enough now, w/o the WD-40.  It would be a shame to see people putting it in the few pristine waters that are left.


Well we are in trouble then. Because it has been done for over 30 years that I know of. Some people swore by this when I was a kid.

----------


## Justin Case

Just washing your hands in a stream probably pollutes it more,

----------


## p moore

> Just washing your hands in a stream probably pollutes it more,


Eeeeewh, and fish pee in it as well. 

Paul

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

One practice here is to wash your boots before leaving one waterway going to another to prevent invasive species contamination.

----------


## Bavarian

WD40 is made from fish oil.  That's why it attracts.  Carp and catfish fishermen have used it for years.  It's not designed as a lubricant.  It's for displacing water.  It won't stop rusting on steel either.  In the long run, since is a bio product, it may even cause some rust.  Be careful using it on guns for long-term use.

----------


## Justin Case

> WD40 is made from fish oil.  That's why it attracts.  Carp and catfish fishermen have used it for years.  It's not designed as a lubricant.  It's for displacing water.  It won't stop rusting on steel either.  In the long run, since is a bio product, it may even cause some rust.  Be careful using it on guns for long-term use.


Fish Oil ? No Fooling ?   It doesn't smell like fish,

----------


## Rick

You need to check the MSDS sheet. It's petroleum based not fish oil. It's composed of Hexane, CO2 (propellant), mineral oil and inert ingredients.

----------


## rwc1969

I tried this and it didn't work. Scientifically speaking it should as should any oil forthe mostpart, but for me it didn't and it actually made things worse.

Supposedly bilge water that has used motor oil mixed in works best for salmon.

----------


## Rick

Why does anyone want to put any kind of oil in the water? Isn't there enough carp (not the fish) in there already.

----------


## NightShade

I always thought it was how you wiggled the worm.. Not how you greased it up....
Sorry

I have heard of this for quite some time but I find it easy enough to catch fish without adding petroleum based products to the ecosystem.

----------


## BushedOut

I have read this tip in a fishing magazine once...  It's very interesting but Im not sure how true this would be?

----------


## BrianH

I have tried this myself. Didnt notice much of a difference. People will believe anything.

----------


## hunter63

> One practice here is to wash your boots before leaving one waterway going to another to prevent invasive species contamination.


Thanks for bringing this up, beat me to it, applies to boats and water-craft as well.
Turning into a big problem.
MF, and Uncles, believed in tobacco spit..........

----------


## Rick

Welcome Brian. Why not fish your way over to our introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself. Here's a template to help. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## hunter63

> I have read this tip in a fishing magazine once...  It's very interesting but Im not sure how true this would be?


I used to read, collect, try all the tips I could find in outdoor mags, hunting fishing , camping, canoeing etc.......

I starting to believe, that they never really tell you the truth, or give you the whole story.........because if they did, everyone would know the "real, best, never fail method, way, size, caliber" and they couldn't sell magazines any longer.
Just a thought...........

----------


## kyratshooter

> I have heard of this for quite some time but I find it easy enough to catch fish without adding petroleum based products to the ecosystem.


Mystery question of the week:

Where did the petrolium based products come from?  

I will guarentee you that your car/boat motor puts more residue into the water getting you to the fishing hole than a full can of WD-40.  In fact, I'll bet the production of your fishing rod caused more polution that squirting a full can into the creek would produce.

I live on the Ohio River.  Above me is every industrial and urban complex from the eastern contentintal divide to the halfway point of the rivercourse.  Fishing is banned from the Licking River for the last 40 miles of its course before it dumps into the Ohio at Cinnci, where the entire city dumps the sewage of 1,000,000 people into the pristine flow.

Do you pee in the water when you go fishing?

Spray away.  WD-40 is probably the cleanest stuff in the water.

----------


## Rick

Well, okay, but that's no reason to add more to it. Stand in front of those industrial behemoths with your can of WD-40 and a sign proclaiming you refuse to pollute. Lead by example my good man.

----------


## kyratshooter

We're talking about a squirt on a worm!

One of your thong posts adds more pollution to the environment due to the instant gag reflex and puking!

 :eyepoke:

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Well I will share this with you folks - my understanding is that 1 gallon of gasoline contaminates (unfit for drinking ) some 10,000 gallons of drinking water, now I don't remember where I heared that... but there we are.  Almost all the streams here in Chester / Montgomery around Valley Forge are contaminated with a wide varitey of contaminates and the fish are regulated to eating one, less than one per week. In the last two years even the tiny micro drop of murcury that makes a Florescent Bulb light, is not allowed anymore.  I honestly doubt that a squirt of WD40 today is going to make a difference.

----------


## Rick

Seriously, guys. In truth one squirt is too many to put in the water. That argument is similar to, "those guys are stealing lots of money so it's okay if I steal a little". Here, at least, you can eat any of the fish and as much as you want. The fish are checked all the time by DNR and if you are caught polluting you face big fines, individual or corporation. There are signs posted everywhere with an 800 number to call if you see anyone polluting the water. Even curb side run off is strictly controlled because of yard fertilizers and insecticides. The Yard guys have had to change what they use to get away from phosphorous in the fertilizers. I prefer my foods and water to be clean and safe. When the SHTF and you come looking for clean water I'll just hand you a can of WD-40 (smirk, snort).

----------


## NightShade

> Mystery question of the week:
> 
> Where did the petrolium based products come from?  
> 
> I will guarentee you that your car/boat motor puts more residue into the water getting you to the fishing hole than a full can of WD-40. 
> Spray away.  WD-40 is probably the cleanest stuff in the water.


Wellllll, see my favorite fishing, I walk to... and there are no motorized boats.
also, it's spring fed with no streams or rivers to bring in road runoff...
If everyone said, " this little squirt won't do much harm..." you know where i'm going with this....

Then of course, there's the whole problem with it being a bunch of crap... if you need wd-40 on your bait... well, let's just say you might wanna pick up a new hobby....

If you really want to spray it on, go ahead.. your favorite spot isn't my favorite spot.... adding more pollution to polluted water doesn't seem like a great idea to me, but hey, what do i know?

----------


## tipacanoe

I agree with Night Shade for sure.  We still have many ponds that don't even allow electric motors on a boat or canoe.  I guess if you want to catch bass that can take to wd 40, in your lakes and ponds then go ahead, but when you come to Maine please remember not to continue that practice on our waters.  Brook Trout are very sensitive, and they just don't need it.  If you want to talk about water pollution, check into Rock Snot, it will make you want to clean your boots for sure.

----------


## hunter63

I know there are a ga-jillian different uses for WD40, including spraying your cows coat for judging at the State Fair. 
I guess I just don't have to catch fish, that bad.
Not for me..................

----------


## Rick

Well, one thing about it, your fish shouldn't rust.

----------


## crashdive123

...or squeak.

----------


## Rick

Heavy metals will do that if you don't lubricate them.

----------


## BENESSE

I'll be darn!

----------


## Batch

That micro drop of mercury isn't a micro drop. Funny thing is the EPA has us jumping through hoops for disposal of fluorescent bulbs. But, they don't care what we do with our mercury containing neon tubes.

Also, fluorescent tubes are less harmful to the environment then LEDs. The LEDs are greener for the consumer. But, an environmental train wreck to manufacture.

Oh, and Levi Garret as a fish attractant? Get real Days O' Work or Mail Pouch or stay on the porch!  :Wink:

----------


## SurvivalKid

Yeah this does work, however it is frowned upon because it can cause water contamination. I wouldnt recommend doing it.

----------


## Trabitha

Who the heck came up with THIS idea???  I can't imagine sitting there fishing...and suddenly thinking it would be a good idea to spray my bait with oil!  I mean...WHAT??  Not to mention that it goes into the water...that you're fishing from, and into the fish...that you're EATING.  
Man, some things people come up with...

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

The company that makes WD-40 did, it has been on their things to do with WD-40 as far as I can remember. It is a staple item for fishermen/women here on Lake Erie, especially around Sandusky Ohio. Crazy, but it works......

People that fish around here also use a product called "Kroil," made by Kano Labs. It is the absolute best gun and tool restorer I have ever found.... eats gunk, lead, copper out of guns and restores tools to their original base metal condition. For fishing, it tends to work better on Bass and Walleye than for other fish. 

http://www.kanolabs.com/

https://secure.concentric.com/kanola...r_google.shtml

----------


## Trabitha

Learn something new every day, huh? LOL!!

----------


## hunter63

> Yeah this does work, however it is frowned upon because it can cause water contamination. I would recommend doing it.


You would?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

LOL WD-40 is edible in small amounts and is approved for food grade use on mixers and other kitchen equipment......so I doubt a spray or two in the water is gonna contaminate any large body of water anytime soon. I would worry more about mercury and land based industrial poisons.

----------


## Rick

What's a little plastic in the water gonna hurt? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

> Man, some things people come up with...


Yeah, who was the first guy that looked at an oyster and said, "Mmmmmm. That looks yummy."
Or the guy that said, "Okay, stumpy, you grab that gator by the snout and I'll cut off his tail for dinner."

----------


## Trabitha

LOL @ "Stumpy"

----------


## BH51

> Yeah, who was the first guy that looked at an oyster and said, "Mmmmmm. That looks yummy."
> Or the guy that said, "Okay, stumpy, you grab that gator by the snout and I'll cut off his tail for dinner."


I figure it had to be somebody that was pretty hungry....anyway....getting back to the WD-40,...there are catfishermen
around here that swear by it tho I've never personally used it myself...just doesn't seem logical...anywho they say it's
best in moving water as tho it delivers a trace of taste that fish that hunt in murky water will sample.................BH51...

----------


## hossthehermit

> Eeeeewh, and fish pee in it as well. 
> 
> Paul


Yeah, well, that ain't all they do in it

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah, well, that ain't all they do in it


That's why W.C. Fields said he never drank water. :Innocent:

----------


## Firesong

Originally WD40 used fish oil in its manufacture.

----------

